# Moon Timer - Basel 2012 - FC-330 Calibre



## bwilkinson (Jul 3, 2012)

I made a recent purchase of the FC Moon Timer. In researching this piece I wanted to better understand the FC-330 movement. I found this presentation by Mr. Stas useful.

Frederique Constant watches presentation at BaselWorld 2012 (Basel, March 2012)

FC-330 process highlights:


FC drills main plate
FC ships main plate to SW
SW assembles base movement using FC plate
SW ships assembly to FC manufacture
FC adds moon phase and date pointer

This process allows the case depth to be set only using one plate which saves space. It is only normal automatic depth .8 (vs 1.5 for usual module add-on construction that has two plates - one added after shipment of base only).

I think this is cool detail that can justify the FC-330 as more than just a standard SW with bling rotor. OK, so movement is done not all in house, but done in smart way to achieve unique end result for the brand and price point. I consider this innovation.

I am happy with the value of such unique processes on the movement and piece in general price given.

I look to see future unique dial designs using the FC 700 series as well.


----------



## Sergy (Sep 24, 2012)

I just purchased my Moon Timer a week ago. It is a very presentable timepiece. I like it. I spent some time searching more info about its movement. So, your post is very helpful.

I wonder why FC does not put more detailed info about their movements on the website. Maybe at least for a new models.


----------

